# What is your favorite single movement from a symphony?



## AnthonyAlcott

What is your single favorite movement of any symphony? I was thinking earlier today how tough it would be to answer in my case. After pondering it some more, I'll have to come back to this with an answer later.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

The vocals in German on Beethoven's 9th.


----------



## Aleksandr Rachkofiev

Rachmaninov's 2nd Symphony movement 3.

I'm a romantic through and through


----------



## MusicSybarite

Oh man, don't make this so hard! One example I'm thinking of right now is the 1st movement from the Walton's wonderful 1st Symphony. Just for that movement I rank that symphony very very high. It's a formidable creation, full of tension and epicness. I love it. Also, the 1st movement from my favorite Scandinavian symphony, the Nielsen's 5th Symphony. It's a movement I find awe-inspiring and intriguing.


----------



## Rogerx

AnthonyAlcott said:


> What is your single favorite movement of any symphony? I was thinking earlier today how tough it would be to answer in my case. After pondering it some more, I'll have to come back to this with an answer later.


Good idea, will do


----------



## Art Rock

I prefer to listen to symphonies completely, not in terms of single movements. There is one though where one movement is so much better than the rest (to my taste) that I'll mention it here:

Mahler's adagietto from the fifth.


----------



## Bulldog

I'll go with the last movement of Mahler's symphony no. 4 - a wonderful blend of heaven and nature.


----------



## AnthonyAlcott

I choose the finale IV movement of Beethoven's symphony 7. It's so wonderfully passionate, and it stirs the blood in me so much, from start to finish. Other candidates for my favorite are Mahler's final movement in his 3rd symphony, Brahms 1st movement from his 4th symphony and Elgar's second symphony, 4th movement.


----------



## KenOC

AnthonyAlcott said:


> I choose the finale IV movement of Beethoven's symphony 7. It's so wonderfully passionate, and it stirs the blood in me so much, from start to finish.


I'm too lazy to look up the exact quote, but Grove says the finale of the 7th, like Carlyle's Ram Dass, has enough fire in its belly to burn up the world.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Difficult choice, certainly, for there are so many great "movements" which stay in the consciousness long after the orchestra has ceased playing. I can't give a definitive answer.

But, the first "movement" that sprang to my mind upon reading this post was the Second Movement of Beethoven's Seventh Symphony, long a beloved favorite of mine.

A moment later the Third Movement of Tchaikovsky's Sixth jumped into the ranking, followed shortly after by the Final Movement of Brahms's First Symphony. Then rose the Finale of Mahler's Second. And it wasn't long before I was captured fully by the thought of the Scherzo of Bruckner's Seventh ….*

* Since this will become a never ending commentary, I will break off at this point … just as the Third Movement of William Alwyn's Fourth Symphony comes to mind ….


----------



## DeepR

among others:
Mozart 42 mov. 4
Bruckner 9 mov. 1
Sibelius 7


----------



## tdc

Hard choice but I'll go with the final movement of Brahms Symphony No. 2


----------



## Merl

The first movement of Beethoven's 7th is my favourite single movement. I use it as a benchmark when I start my Beethoven Symphony cycle reviews. Anyone who can get the start of the 7th right usually knocks out a decent cycle (but not always).


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

For me, it's a coin-flip between the Funeral March of the "Eroica" and the final movement of Mahler's Third. If I could cheat, I'd include the last three (conjoined) movements of Beethoven's "Pastoral" as a runner-up.


----------



## Mifek

1) the first movement of Beethoven's 5th
2) the second movement of Tchaikovsky's 1st
3) the first movement of Mahler's 2nd
4) the first movement of Schubert's 8th
5) the second movement of Bruckner's 9th
6) the fourth movement of Dvořák's 9th
7) the second movement of Beethoven's 7th
8) the third movement of Brahms 3rd
9) the first movement of Shostakovich's 8th
10) the third movement of Beethoven's 5th
11) the first movement of Mendelssohn's 4th
12) the first movement of Mozart's 25th


----------



## SONNET CLV

… so this morning I woke up haunted by the memory of the stunning Fourth Movement (Lento) of Joly Braga Santo's Symphony No. 4, a memory soon washed over by thought of the opening movement of the Brahms Fourth Symphony, which was just as quickly overrun by the "Eternal Memory" movement of Shostakovich's Eleventh … ahhhh … which in no way cancels out my vote for the first "section" of Rautavaara's single movement Fifth Symphony, or the opening movement of Nielsen's "Inextinguishable", which presents a real predicament for I so love the opening movement of Prokofiev's Fifth as well and the opening "Passacaglia" movement of Ned Rorem's Third, neither of which can obviate a vote for the beautiful Adagio movement (III) of Rachmaninov's Symphony No. 2 ...


----------



## Olias

Sheesh, tough. Here are my personal favorites. I'll limit it to as few as I can.

Haydn 100 - 4th mvt
Mozart 41 - 4th mvt
Beethoven 3 - 1st mvt
Beethoven 7 - 2nd mvt (or 4th mvt)
Beethoven 9 - 4th mvt
Dvorak 6 - 3rd mvt
Dvorak 7 - 4th mvt
Dvorak 8 - 4th mvt
Dvorak 9 - 2nd mvt
Shostakovich 5 - 4th mvt

This is harder than I thought.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

The first that comes to mind at the moment is the final movement of Beethoven’s Ninth - an iconic movement that in part led me to Classical Music. I only listen sparingly to keep it fresh now as I over did it a little and I realise it may be a little obvious but it is what is. 

The Adagio of Bruckners Seventh comes to mind too.

I prefer to think of and listen to Symphonies as a whole so picking out single movements is tricky.


----------



## apricissimus

Popular pick: Final movement of Mahler's 2nd.
Dark horse: Second movement of Shostakovich's 13th ("Humor")


----------



## mbhaub

I suppose it would have to be the slow movement of the Balakirev 1st. Many times I pull out that cd and listen just to that beautiful movement.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

apricissimus said:


> Popular pick: Final movement of Mahler's 2nd.
> Dark horse: Second movement of Shostakovich's 13th ("Humor")


I'd back that dark horse. _Babi Yar_ is one of my favourite symphonies and "Humour" is a spectacular movement.


----------



## DeepR

Favorite slow movements, at this point....
Bruckner 8-3 
Bruckner 7-2
Mahler 5-4
Scriabin 2-3 
Atterberg 4-2

Special mention for the Scriabin, which I played earlier today. I got really carried away by this gorgeous movement.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I'll add another vote for the last movement of Beethoven 7. 
For something more gentle, the slow movement of Sibelius 6 is a favourite of mine.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

The second movement andante of Brahms' Third Symphony.


----------



## EdwardBast

Not applicable. (Don't have one — or even twenty.)


----------



## drmdjones

First movement of Brahms' first. He worked on this for many years until he felt it was perfect. Powerful introduction. Churning, grinding, gritty dissonance. Motivically dense. Highly polyphonic, perfect counterpoint. I think I will go listen to it right now.


----------



## leonsm

MusicSybarite said:


> Oh man, don't make this so hard! One example I'm thinking of right now is the 1st movement from the Walton's wonderful 1st Symphony. Just for that movement I rank that symphony very very high. It's a formidable creation, full of tension and epicness. I love it. Also, the 1st movement from my favorite Scandinavian symphony, the Nielsen's 5th Symphony. It's a movement I find awe-inspiring and intriguing.


This Walton's movement is indeed amazing, I never tired of listening.

What recordings of Nielsen's 5th you recommend?

----

Responding to the topic, right now I would choose the last movement from Bruckner's 8th Symphony.


----------



## MusicSybarite

leonsm said:


> This Walton's movement is indeed amazing, I never tired of listening.
> 
> What recordings of Nielsen's 5th you recommend?
> 
> ----
> 
> Responding to the topic, right now I would choose the last movement from Bruckner's 8th Symphony.


My predilect recordings of Nielsen's 5th are:

Rozhdestvensky on Chandos (my very first choice)
B. Thomson on Chandos
A. Gilbert on Dacapo
Bernstein on Sony


----------



## Don Fatale

Third movement from Schubert's 9th symphony. I saw it in concert recently and there were many people wiping away a tear at the same time as me. There's something that catches you at your most vulnerable in the middle section.


----------



## MarkW

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> For me, it's a coin-flip between the Funeral March of the "Eroica" and the final movement of Mahler's Third. If I could cheat, I'd include the last three (conjoined) movements of Beethoven's "Pastoral" as a runner-up.


No way can I limit it to one, but I thought surely I was the only one whose short list included the Funeral March!


----------



## Larkenfield

The delightful first movement of Dvorak’s 8th Symphony (except, sorry, by Karajan who plays it too bombastic, charmless, and loud). Also the first movement of Mendelssohn's sparkling Italian Symphony. The Largo of Dvorak’s 9th Symphony. I find them irresistible and they get me every time.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Larkenfield said:


> The delightful first movement of Dvorak's 8th Symphony


Yes, and for me, all four movements possess endearing qualities.


----------



## Vassilis1963

Mahler's adagietto from the Fifth Symphony


----------



## paulbest

Pettersson's symphonies have no movements/breaks, so can I nominate all Pettersson's as my favs?


----------



## MrMeatScience

I'd take the first movements of Mahler 9/10, with Der Abschied as a runner-up. There are so many great movements in the repertoire, but none that touch me quite as much as these (though I prefer listening to them in context).


----------



## techniquest

As others have said, this is a very difficult choice and in the end I can't really come up with one, so it'll have to be three:

Shostakovich 13, 1st movement
Mahler 3, 3rd movement
Prokofiev 5, 1st movement


----------



## Knight769

Tough decision, but Mozart #41(4th movement) moves me like no other classical music piece. The rest of the top five is like a revolving door because it changes every day. There are so many good pieces to choose from.

1) Mozart #41 Jupiter - (4th movement)
2) Beethoven #9 - (4th movement)
3) Beethoven #7 - (4th movement)
4) Haydn #100 - (4th movement)
5) Mozart #40 - (1st movement)


----------



## Rubens

A tie between Rach 2 3rd mvt
And Mahler 5th Finale


----------



## flamencosketches

Jupiter 4th movement is a big one for me too. 

Hard question! Lately I love the first and last movements of Mahler's 2nd.


----------



## brahmsgirl

Choosing one is not possible. 
My favourites. 
Not in particular order: 
Brahms 1: movement 1 
Brahms 1: movement 4 
Brahms 3: every movement  
Brahms 4: movement 1 
Brahms 4: movement 3 
Brahms 4: movement 4
Beethoven 7: movement 2 
Beethoven 7: movement 3 
Beethoven 7: movement 4 
Beethoven 9: movement 1 
Beethoven 9: movement 3 
Beethoven 5: movement 1 
Beethoven 5: movement 4 
Mozart 25: movement 1 
Mozart 40: movement 1 
Seems I like enjoy beginnings and finales mostly :d


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Brahms 4 Movement 1 has been playing on repeat in my brain of late.

While Beethoven 2 is not my favorite symphony of his, the 1st movement is extraordinarily catchy.

Dvorak 9 Movement 4 is a classic.

Mendelssohn 1 Movement 3 is a very catchy scherzo. Schumann 4.3 as well.

Beethoven 6 Movement 5 is extraordinarily beautiful. Also 6.2 and 9.3.

Bruckner 9.2 is terrifying when played well. Beethoven 6.4 as well.


----------



## caters

It is impossible for me to say what my favorite single movement is but my favorite single movements are all from my favorite symphonies

Mozart 40 Movement 1
Mozart 40 Movement 4
Mozart Jupiter Movement 1
Mozart Jupiter Movement 4
Beethoven 5 Movement 1
Beethoven Eroica Movement 1
Beethoven 9 Movement 2
Beethoven 9 Movement 4
Haydn Surprise Movement 2


----------



## Aries

Out of all movements:

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8: 1st Movement

Out of all non-Bruckner-movements:

Mahler Symphony No. 9: 4th Movement


----------



## teej

Brahms Symphony No. 3, last movement. Amazing!


----------



## Swosh

For me it's Beethoven's Eroica 1st movement! Some others are Raff symphony 3 mvt. 3 and 4, Raff symphony 8 mvt. 1 and 4.


----------



## annaw

Beethoven No. 9: 4th movement 
Tchaikovsky No. 6: 1st movement
Mendelssohn “Italian”: 1st movement (I really love the whole symphony though)
Brahms No. 3: 3rd movement
Schumann No. 4: 1st and 4th movement
Sibelius No. 5: 3rd movement


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Tchaikovsky 6, 3rd movement, so catchy and constantly in my head. 2nd movement too, especially imagining it's sort of macabre and dark but sounds gay and upbeat in a twisted way.
Mahler 6, 3rd and 4th.
Mahler 2, 4th. That brass chorale is unforgettable.

Infinitely many more, it's so hard to choose one.


----------



## Haydn man

Difficult choice but my vote would be
Mozart 38 1st movement never ceases to thrill


----------



## Agamenon

Brahms N°4: 1st Mov.
Mozart N° 41: 4th Mov.
Bruckner N° 9: 1st Mov.
Mahler N° 9: 4th Mov.
Beethoven N° 3: 1st Mov.


----------



## Telramund

Beethoven 9: last movement (obviously)
Beethoven 7: second movement
Mahler 5: last movement
Schubert 9: first movement
Mozart 29: first movement


----------



## SacredBolero

Favourite symphonies I can think of easily, but I’ve just realised how difficult it is to pinpoint one particular movement. Perhaps it would be the 1st movement of Mahler’s 2nd symphony. The Scherzo of Beethoven’s 9th might be a close second.


----------



## jdec

Minor Sixthist said:


> Tchaikovsky 6, 3rd movement, so catchy and constantly in my head. 2nd movement too, especially imagining it's sort of macabre and dark but sounds gay and upbeat in a twisted way.
> Mahler 6, *3rd* and 4th.
> Mahler 2, 4th. That brass chorale is unforgettable.
> 
> Infinitely many more, it's so hard to choose one.


With "3rd" do you mean Adagio or Scherzo?


----------



## vis756

Beethoven Symphony 3, 2nd movement, the Funeral March. The greatest piece of western music I've ever heard. It's been going through my head since 1969. The first movement is just as good.
In no particular order:
Beethoven Symphony 4, 2nd movement 
Beethoven Symphony 9, 1st and 3rd movements
Schubert Symphony 8, 2nd movement
Mahler Symphony 5, 3rd movement. This needs a very good conductor and orchestra.
Mahler Symphony1, 1st movement
Haydn Symphony 99, 1st movement
Haydn Symphony 101, 3rd movement


----------



## Totenfeier

This may be a bit unusual coming from me, but it's not a Mahler. Or a Bruckner. In fact, it's the _only_ symphonic movement that I can conceive of listening to out of context (and I often do - it's my happy place, my high point of Western Civilization): Beethoven, 9th Symphony, 3rd movement. "Adagio Molto e Cantible?" Damn straight.


----------



## Botschaft

This is it, my favorite piece of orchestral music:


----------



## mikeh375

The energy in Walton's 1st movement of his 1st Symphony is exciting for me. The last mvt. of Elgar's first is brilliant as is the writing in the dies irae from Britten's Sinfonia da Requiem. I could go on and on of course...but I'll shut up....oh wait, what about Tippet, Matthews, McCabe, Lutoslawski....


----------



## Strange Magic

I, too, will name the first movement of the Brahms Fourth. Chills, weeping.......


----------



## MusicSybarite

mikeh375 said:


> The energy in Walton's 1st movement of his 1st Symphony is exciting for me. The last mvt. of Elgar's first is brilliant as is the writing in the dies irae from Britten's Sinfonia da Requiem. I could go on and on of course...but I'll shut up....oh wait, what about Tippet, Matthews, McCabe, Lutoslawski....


Thumbs up for the Walton! Stirring composition.


----------



## leonsm

MusicSybarite said:


> Thumbs up for the Walton! Stirring composition.


Indeed. I don't know a more energetic movement from start to finish than that one.


----------



## flamencosketches

Cliché answer I’m sure, but the Adagietto from Mahler’s 5th is beautiful. It would definitely stand up as a separate work. Really, it has little in common with the rest of the symphony. But yet it works in its context. It almost reminds me of the Urlicht from his 2nd. That’s another great single movement.


----------



## millionrainbows

The first thing that popped into my mind was this:


----------



## gellio

1st movement, Beethoven's 6th.


----------



## flamencosketches

gellio said:


> 1st movement, Beethoven's 6th.


Ditto that... especially when it's real fast 

Also the finale from Mozart's Jupiter, the Urlicht song from Mahler's 2nd, and the first movement from Brahms' 3rd, the latter being a new favorite.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Adagietto Symphony 5 - Karajan*:angel:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Enthusiast

For me it would have to be a one movement symphony. Perhaps Sibelius 7.


----------



## Rogerx

Symphony #4; IV. Sehr behaglich; Gustav Mahler

Lucia Popp--Soprano
Klaus Tennstedt--Conductor
London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## jim prideaux

the past few days......the second movement of Beethoven's 4th (although I have no doubt this will change soon!)


----------



## 13hm13

Barber conceived his Sym. 1 "in one movement" though album tracks can give the illusion of multiple movements. So that's my vote. And if you're only counting tradit. 3-4 mvt. works, Id pick something from Barber Sym. 1 or 2.

Wikipedia article:

Symphony in One Movement (Barber)


----------



## Vahe Sahakian

Mahler 3rd, last movement.
Bruckner 8th, adagio.
Tchaikovsky 6th, last movement.


----------



## maestro267

Finale of Mahler 2.


----------



## DeepR

Bruckner 5 finale.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> I'd back that dark horse. _Babi Yar_ is one of my favourite symphonies and "Humour" is a spectacular movement.


Having listened to a lot of Shostakovich lately (listening to the 10th right now), I'd have to add the savage 2nd movement of the 10th Symphony to my list.


----------



## flamencosketches

A new favorite for me is the first movement of Mahler's 9th. Wow.


----------



## Fabulin

Pity the question was not about a top 10, or more.

It's going to be Beethoven's 9th-5


----------



## mikeh375

Vaughn Williams, the Romanza from the Fifth Symphony. It affects me every time I hear it.


----------

